# Fehlermeldung bei emerge

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

seit einiger Zeit bekomme ich beim aufruf von "emerge" immer eine Fehlermeldung:

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge --sync

/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py:323: UserWarning: 'cache.metadata_overlay.database' is deprecated: /etc/portage/modules

  (user_auxdbmodule, modules_file))

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://91.186.30.235/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

Welcome to boobie.gentoo.org / rsync.gentoo.org

[...]
```

Weiß Jemand woher das kommt, oder besser noch, wie man das behben kann?

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, hatte ich vor ein paar Tagen auch.

Das entfernen der veralteten /etc/portage/modules Datei beseitigt die Warnung.

Soweit mir bekannt stammt /etc/portage/modules noch aus einer recht alten portage Version und wird heute nicht mehr benötigt.

(Bei mir kam die Datei aus dem Jahr 2008)

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ist das wirklich nicht in den Griff zu bekommen?

Brauchst du das veraltete Argument aus /etc/portage/modules denn wirklich noch?

----------

## 3PO

Habe es einfach gelöscht, damit scheint es nun zu funktionieren.  :Wink: 

----------

